# [Resuelto] Regreso a Gentoo, Dell Studio XPS.

## Falken

Hola a todos, despues de aproximadamente un año sin usar Gentoo (ni ningun Linux) he decidido volver al mundo de la flexibilidad y para ello nada mejor que mi querido Gentoo.

He adquirido un portatil Dell Studio XPS de 13,3" y estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algun tutorial adecuado a esta maquina, el wiki esta caido (para no variar) asi que a ver si alguno de vosotros puede echarme una mano.

- No hay version mas reciente de Gentoo que la 2008.0 ???? esa tiene mas de un año y no se si me detectara las cosas bien o me dara algun susto, si no la hay pues nada instalare desde un LiveCDde otra distribucion que sea mas moderno.

- Ha cambiado mucho Gentoo en este ultimo año desde que he perdido su rastro?????

Solo eso asi que un saludo para todos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> el wiki esta caido (para no variar) asi que a ver si alguno de vosotros puede echarme una mano. 

 

siempre puedes usar la caché de google para esto  :

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:qdC52U8gHAcJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Studio_XPS_16+Dell+Studio+XPS+gentoo&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es&client=firefox-a

aunque no sé si ese el modelo que buscas, es lo primero que me ha salido en una búsqueda con google.

De cualquier manera, usa las wikis como orientación, suelen estar plagadas de fallos, inexactitudes y opiniones subjetivas.

 *Quote:*   

> No hay version mas reciente de Gentoo que la 2008.0 ????

 

si te refieres a los perfiles, están preparando unos nuevos por el aniversario.

Si te refieres al livecd, no tengo ni idea, yo uso este :

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

que está basado en gentoo y se actualiza con cierta regularidad. Pero puedes usar el livecd que mas te guste para instalar gentoo, como si lo quieres instalar desde otro linux que ya tengas instalado.

 *Quote:*   

> Ha cambiado mucho Gentoo en este ultimo año desde que he perdido su rastro????? 

 

si, como todas las distros, sobre todo si usas la rama inestable.

saluetes

----------

## Falken

Muchas gracias Gringo, necesito un disco de instalacion moderno pero no te preocupes si el ultimo de Gentoo no me reconoce el Hard ya se que puedo instalar desde cualquier otro lado.

He mirado en el WiKi y por lo que veo (y en la linea de Dell) esta plenamente soportado por Linux, ahora solo falta que el puñetero repartidor me lo traiga   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Coghan

Desde hace bastante tiempo que se usan las compilaciones semanales de los livecd minimal y de los stages. De esta manera siempre estaremos al día en cuestión de los kernel para detectar hardware.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/es/where.xml

----------

## Falken

Muy Agradecidao Coghan, ya he visto el enlace y me estoy bajando el ultimo autobuild, lo tuve delante de mis narices y ni lo vi.

Repito, muchas gracias.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Falken wrote:*   

> Muy Agradecidao Coghan, ya he visto el enlace y me estoy bajando el ultimo autobuild, lo tuve delante de mis narices y ni lo vi.
> 
> Repito, muchas gracias.

 

Para instalar Gentoo no necesitas el LiveCD de Gentoo, en lo personal uso el liveCD Knoppix o el LiveCD de LFS que es aun mas ligero.

Saludos a todos!

----------

## Luciernaga

En mi opinión (con la LiveCD siempre tuve problemas) utilizar la ISO minimal es mejor, claro según el hardware de que se disponga ..., nunca me ha fallado ...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que todos los lives sirven.

hasta puppy

----------

## 7th_sign

si quieres algo realmente ligero prueba slitaz, una ditro minimalista y con buen soporte de hardware.

saludos

----------

## nachopro

Falken, no estoy al tanto de las características de tu PC.... pero lo mejor es bootear con un livecd de ubuntu  :Wink: 

podés usar firefox para seguir el handbook de Gentoo mintras lo instalás, y de paso charlar con tus amigos mediante pidgin durante la descarga de los paquetes iniciales y la compilación del kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo uso el System Rescue CD (igual que el usuario gringo de más arriba) y ningún problema.

Es más, lo tengo instalado en un pendrive como "disco de emergencia"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Apoyo la moción, System Rescue CD tiene todo lo necesario. Yo lo uso arrancable desde la red por PXE como epxlico en este artículo de mi blog. No tendrá pidgin para chatear pero tiene entorno gráfico lo que hace mucho mas cómoda la instalación.

Inclusive montándole por NFS el /usr/portage comaprtido desde otra pc se puede usar emerge para instalar aplicaciones en la ram... No sé si pidgin pero un pobrecito aMSN seguro que se podría instalar.

Salud!

----------

## Falken

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios pero con el LiveCD 2008.0 ya funciono todo bien y de stage3 baje uno de los ultimos autobuilds, el portatil ahora mismo esta compilando Gnome mas feliz que unas castañuelas y rapido como un tiro.

EL portatil en cuestion es http://www1.euro.dell.com/es/es/domestica/Port%C3%A1tiles/laptop-studio-xps-13/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-studio-xps-13&s=dhs&cs=esdhs1&ref=lthp

Tiene un Core2Duo a 2.4 Ghz, 4 Gb de RAM a 1066 Mhz, grafica Nvidia 9500m Hybrid SLI y disco duro WD de 320 Gb.

Maquina estupenda y altamente recomentdada, lo unico malo que le veo es que se calienta un pelin demasiado pero teniendo en cuenta lo dopada que va es normal.

P.D. - Una cosa que se me olvido decir es que la instalacion es la x86_64 por lo que el Systen Rescue CD no me hubiera servido igualmente.

----------

## pcmaster

El System Rescue CD funciona en sistemas de 64 bit: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-es_Gu%C3%ADa_R%C3%A1pida

----------

